# Cat IQ, or do they know it's your feet?



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Cat's IQ or, do they know it's your feet under the covers?

This question came to me last night. Our new adoptee Bobby has settled into "home" life pretty well, and he sleeps on the bed most nights. I had just a thin duvet over me but I got up to use the bathroom and it had turned cooler (yes, even Houston has cool nights! ha ha), so I flipped a blanked over me.

Bobby had been sleeping on a little towel at the foot of the bed, but now he saw my feet under the blanket and went over, poked at them and jumped them, thankfully his claws didn't go thru the blanket, but he did keep me awake for a while, and eventually I had to shoo him away.

So I'm wondering, generally, about cat IQ and things they understand and things they don't.

One thing for certain, cats think totally different from us. Their brains simply work on a different "frequency" and you can watch them thinking about stuff, like the doorknob and the TV and birds outside.

Incidentally, I discovered the difference between cats and dogs (joke): Dogs think they're people. Cats on the other hand know they're cats, but they think we're cats too, only a particularly dense and clumsy variety.

Back to the cats... each cat is also different. My blessed Vanilla (RB) was a genius cat, so was my other buddy Dupree (RB). Now my current buddy "RJ", a giant (eighteen pound) orange fuzzball is, oh, about average on the IQ ladder, and so is Bobby, I think. There was a distinct difference between how Vanilla or Dupree could figure out stuff opposed to RJ or Bobby. It just takes longer and there are things that Vanilla or Dupree could understand that RJ and Bobby just can't. Doesn't mean that I don't love them, of course.

Anyway... I'm not quite sure whether Bobby knew that he was attacking my feet beneath the blanket, or if he thought it was an alien animal.

What's your opinion of cat IQ? Do they always "know" it's your feet, or not?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Well Mystery knows its my feet whenever he attacks, because often he goes under the covers with me. So he knows the blanket is used to cover up with. He still attacks when i move too much because he wants me to play with him, and actually tries digging my feet out from under the blanket xD

Ashes i believe also knows its our feet under there, he is just really playful. He tries climbing under the blanket to get them free for you. Shadow really dont care xD he isnt much into playing though. I think most cats know that your feet are under there, or figure it out as they grow into adulthood, kittens may not necessarily know, but depending on the cat, some simply wish to play with their humans while others believe they are saving their human's feet from a great monster. xD maybe some dont know... i'm not really sure though xD Mystery has an extremely high IQ lolz he knows how to open doors and bags. So maybe it does depends on a cats IQ... if we were meant to know how cats think we'd have been born cats xD some mysteries cant be solved lolz maybe your cat thinks he is doing you a great justice, maybe he wants to play. You may never find out~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

